# First Tri Tip



## Captain Morgan (Oct 7, 2007)

smashed taters




a little sauce in case I need it...





da meat




not sure what to expect...looks like pickling spices


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 7, 2007)

what is it with the spices?




on the wsm with no pan





I feel like I'm making pastrami.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 7, 2007)

Cappy WTF ya doin wit the torch??? Do ya got a grill? to finish on?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 7, 2007)

just a blurry pic with the sunlight hitting it...no torch.

I might finish on the gasser to get it hotter.  Takes too long
to crank up the heat on the wsm.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 7, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> just a blurry pic with the sunlight hitting it...no torch.
> 
> I might finish on the gasser to get it hotter.  Takes too long
> to crank up the heat on the wsm.



Take it to 100* on the WSM the sear it on the gasser!!!

Skeered about the "Mushy" factor on the "Pre Marinated" tri tip.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 7, 2007)

I screwed up, which as you know is not uncommon, and let it get to
115, so I just left it on till 127.  No sear.  Pics coming.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks great Cappy.  Mines been marinating since this morning.  Will be putting it on the Primo Oval soon!


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 7, 2007)

Well it looks good... I'm with JB looks like your torchin it.. haha 

How'd it eat?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 7, 2007)

btw. loving my wsm table from Bill TGG









from the thin end...






from the middle...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 7, 2007)

first of all, that was the saltiest piece of meat I ever ate.  Never had a slice of country ham that salty.  No idea what that seasoning was, but I'll never buy another one.

Second, that papaya stuff works.  The outside was mushy, not in a real bad way, but you can tell by the pics the outside pieces were falling apart.

Third, I thought it was more tender than sirloin, and would love to have a shot at just a plain hunk o meat, no seasoning added.  Couldn't tell about the flavor because of the salt.  I'll try again.

But not with those people that packed it in that crap.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job, Cappy!  I hope mine comes out half as good!


----------



## Griff (Oct 7, 2007)

Too bad you didn't get a chance to give it a fair test. I've never purchased a pre-marinated chunk of meat that I cared for. Tri tips are good. Just get a plain one and season with salt, pepper, and granulated garlic.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 7, 2007)

It did look great Mr. Cap. But what Mr. Griff said.
Get a plain one (iffn you cain). Much mo' betta'  
By the way Griff........awesome avatar


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 7, 2007)

bear see-saw?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 7, 2007)

I think it's like a kids playing/ bear crossing sign


----------



## wittdog (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks good I wish I could find Tri Tip


----------



## Griff (Oct 7, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> I think it's like a kids playing/ bear crossing sign



Exactly. I saw this sign last month when I was visiting brother-in-law in King Cove, Alaska. Just had to take a pic.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 7, 2007)

Cappy, go to Trader Joes. Have one ready for April  when I come to visit, I'll show ya!


----------

